# Tips for CPMA Exam



## amy_mousie

Anyone that has taken the CPMA Exam that can recommend helpful tips for studying or writing notes in book please share.  Would be appreciated  Studying my summer away.


----------



## Anita Johnson

*Study Buddy for CPMA*

Amy,

I am taking the test in November. Would you like to help each other long distance? I am trying to get a group started. Send email if interested.
Thanks.
Anita


----------



## tintueliza

Hi Anita,

I am interested to join with you.


----------



## wilson22

I took the test in June and passed but it was extremely difficult.  I took the NAMAS two day auditing course and that was very, very helpful.  We were given a Auditing Curriculum book which I read over and over and over.  I also read through the CPC and ICD9 guidelines several times.  You will want to make sure you know the 7 elements of a compliance plan, Stark Law and penalties, Corrective Action plan, OIG work plan, RatStats, Joint Commission - the list goes on and on and on.  The hardest part for me was coding out the operative reports (my experience is in Family Practce/Obstetrics) because there was such a variety: cardiology, anesthesiology, neurology, chemotherapy, etc., things that I don't do on a regular basis.  

If you have any specific questions, please feel free to e-mail me and if I can be of any help in your study group, let me know.  I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Anita Johnson

*CPMA Study Buddy*

Thank you so much for the tips. I have yet to locate a "study buddy", but I did receive some additional materials to study from a colleague.  I will heed your advice as well and hopefully pass the exam on the first try.

Once again, my thanks.


----------



## melzinser

*Read the questions first!*

I took the exam 2 years ago and tutored someone last year - we both passed first try.  My tip is for you to READ the question FIRST, before you start reading the progress notes or op reports for auditing.  Sometimes they are asking something that you don't need the body of the report for.  I also felt the NAMAS study guide was the best place to start.  Good luck!  Feel free to email any other questions to: mzinser@ohio-ortho.com.


----------



## raviraja

Hi laurie,

I am ravi I am taking the test in November. Would you like to send any study material through mail if possibel means plz help me my email ID is bioinfo.raja@gmail.com.

Regards & Thank you

Ravi.


----------



## sdelth4284

*Books allowed in test room*

Other than the CPT, ICD, and HCPCS books, what other books are allowed in? 

Would the Art of E&M Auditing be allowed? 

I know the AAPC CPMA study guide is not allowed.


----------



## Lynda Wetter

I tested this weekend and found out yesterday that I passed the CPMA!
The test was hard but I would not say it was difficult.  I finished and hour and 40 minutes early. 
My tips are, know your penalties, FCA fines, modifier do's and dont's(specifically mod 25). Stark law, anti-kickback.
What stumped me was the actual coding.  I have limited coding in specialty areas.  I have only worked in Radiology and family practice.  So the chemo coding, and some of the cases tripped me up. Highlight your book, all the parenthetical notes.  I did not want to make a siily mistake by missing a statement in the cpt that says dont code this with that...
And you can only take your code books, your audit tool of choice and the 95-97 guidelines (which I forgot and did fine!)

Overall I feel the exam is fair.  

P.S I have no hands on auditing experience.


----------



## sdelth4284

I just found I passed my CPMA exam that I took on Saturday. They scored the tests quickly. I used the AAPC study guide, practice exam, and an E&M study guide (from one of my co-workers) to prepare.

I noticed that several questions on the exam were the same questions found in the AAPC study guide and the online practice exam so it was worth it to buy them.

I also followed Coder Girl's advice in the post above on what content to focus on. Know the laws and the penalties, know NCCI edits and how they work (more questions than I expected to see were related to NCCI), leveling E&Ms, Compliance Plans, False Claims Act, Fraud, Abuse, MUE, Surgical Global Periods, Chemo piggybacking, CIA, Medical Record Retention, RAC- how often contractors may request records, and know your modifiers.

I brought the 97 Guidelines and looked up one question in them. 

I brought many copies of my audit tool from work. I only used about 6 audit tool sheets and the test provides 5 or so audit tools in the packet.


----------



## MaryDx

*Study guide*

Thanks for the exam tips! Is the E&M study guide the one from the AAPC E&M certification?  I'm needing a LOT of practice with coding the levels.  I have 4 audit tools and can't decide which is the best one to bring.
Thanks!


----------



## sdelth4284

I used the Art of E&M Auditing- Intellicode, but I'm sure most E&M books will work. Keep practicing leveling charts. It is an important skill to be comfortable with for the test. I used Novitas' E&M Auditing Tool. It is the one I use at work and I am comfortable with it. I would pick one and practice with it so you don't have to think about it on test day.


----------



## MidwestCoder

*Cpma*

Thank you for all the great advice. I am currently a CPC, looking to further my knowledge base. I work for a Small facility and I work  E&M office visits (physician based) and do all the Auditing for the office visit and consults. So I am a little scared about the operative reports, I also have to take my ICD10 test yet.  Just looking for any advice. Thanks!


----------



## 1formissy

CoderGirl said:


> I tested this weekend and found out yesterday that I passed the CPMA!
> The test was hard but I would not say it was difficult.  I finished and hour and 40 minutes early.
> My tips are, know your penalties, FCA fines, modifier do's and dont's(specifically mod 25). Stark law, anti-kickback.
> What stumped me was the actual coding.  I have limited coding in specialty areas.  I have only worked in Radiology and family practice.  So the chemo coding, and some of the cases tripped me up. Highlight your book, all the parenthetical notes.  I did not want to make a siily mistake by missing a statement in the cpt that says dont code this with that...
> And you can only take your code books, your audit tool of choice and the 95-97 guidelines (which I forgot and did fine!)
> 
> Overall I feel the exam is fair.
> 
> P.S I have no hands on auditing experience.


Thank you CoderGirl for that information. I am studying for the CPMA exam, and I have to say, I was not nervous until I started reading what other's were saying about how difficult the exam is! 
Sdelth4284 was also helpful with that information. Makes me feel a little more at ease! 
Did both of you only take the exam once?


----------



## sdelth4284

I only took it once. I have been coding for 2.5 years and have recently been doing E&M auditing at my new job. Another idea I found helpful was to study in the morning for an hour before work during the 2 weeks before the test.


----------



## latosha.p.tyler@gmail.com

*CPMA Certification*

I have taken it twice and did not pass. Can someone please give me some tips on putting the notes in my book? My areas of weakness was auditing skills and coding and reimbursement.


----------

